# Jet Seal with ?



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi everyone

I've heard good things about Jet Seal. I have a VW Passat in Black. Now if I apply the JetSeal by DA will it be ok to then apply either FK1000P or Soft99 Black? I think they are both sealants so is this OK or would a wax be better?

I am trying to protect as much as possible before the winter sets in.

Many thanks

Li


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Either fk or fusso will perform much better then jet seal imo. Throw it away.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Jetseal 109 is an old product, but one that is extremely good in so much as ease of application and durability. Two coats 20m apart, followed by a durable wax is my method. 

A lot if research and developement went into 109, so it shouldn't be dismissed, in favour of the 'emperors new clothes'. In my opinion, that is.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Agreed, Jetseal is a fine product. I have partnered it with dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax or even just sonax bsd, both work well.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I found it to be the worst product i ever used tbh


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

sean ryan said:


> I found it to be the worst product i ever used tbh


In what way? Why was it the worst product, what was wrong with it?

It is superb, so I expect user error.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Frog said:


> Agreed, Jetseal is a fine product. I have partnered it with dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax or even just sonax bsd, both work well.


Yes indeed, it is a fine product all round.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Tifosi said:


> In what way? Why was it the worst product, what was wrong with it?
> 
> It is superb, so I expect user error.


User Error? Don't think so pal the car was fully decontaminated clay bared compounded polished and a full ipa wipe down then jetseal applied left on for 30 minutes then it was removed i waited for 20 minute's then i applied a second coat to assure even coverage it didn't seem to add any gloss at all but i thought i'll give it a few day's to see if there were any change's but there wasn't so one week later i washed the car with adams car shampoo and the water was flat on all panel's it looked like there was nothing at all on the paint so like i said it's the worst product i ever used!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I never experienced any problems with 109 - still have some, actually.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I wanted 109 but wires were crossed and ended up with Menzerna power lock . So it will be that topped with colli 845 . I'll just have to see how it goes over winter . Did a bit of snooping around and it seems it may have been good luck on my part to have received the Menz . We'll see
Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Tifosi said:


> In what way? Why was it the worst product, what was wrong with it?
> 
> It is superb, so I expect user error.


ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

sean ryan said:


> User Error? Don't think so pal the car was fully decontaminated clay bared compounded polished and a full ipa wipe down then jetseal applied left on for 30 minutes then it was removed i waited for 20 minute's then i applied a second coat to assure even coverage it didn't seem to add any gloss at all but i thought i'll give it a few day's to see if there were any change's but there wasn't so one week later i washed the car with adams car shampoo and the water was flat on all panel's it looked like there was nothing at all on the paint so like i said it's the worst product i ever used!


Looks like you are in the minority.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Oh look another person with an opinion fast forward 2.03 when he washed the car for the first time since applying jetseal and surprise surprise it failed he goes onto say the surface tension is not as durable with jetseal as it is with other sealant's and tbh if it's so great why does it need toped with something else Oh i know because it's RUBBISH :newbie: :lol: :wave:


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

I would not go out of my way to supplement Jet Seal with Fusso or FK1000P. In my tests the end performance of Jet Seal is lacking compared to other sealants in its category. It's very easy to work with, super clean wipe off, looks good on the paint but Power Lock is all of those things at a better price and with stronger evidence of its durability. If you're using FK1000P or Fusso, I'd skip Jet Seal entirely and stick with either those two as your main base sealant.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Used a full bottle of it years ago, and I'd pick fusso everytime now, much better product imo


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I apologise if this has caused tension. I suppose we're all guilty of being passionate about products we've found good and others we've found bad. 

Thanks again


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Two coats of the same products may be helpful rather than vkending two types of seal. Some use a sacrificial layer most good was will see you through the winter my blacks cars are a challenge FOR ME by hand is a good technique on a well prepared car.

John Tht.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Another Jet Seal hater here. No longetivity. Fk 1000p will last much longer.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used jetseal a few times and had high hopes. It was very easy to apply, and looked fantastic, although longevity/durability appeared to be not great. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

lijongtao said:


> Thanks everyone. I apologise if this has caused tension. I suppose we're all guilty of being passionate about products we've found good and others we've found bad.
> 
> Thanks again


A persons attitude caused tension mate not the question. If the day comes on DW that someone is too intimidated to ask a question because of someone that needs an attitude adjustment its time to shut the site down . I've known people to ask far worse questions and the it be laughed off . It seems things have changed a little during my absence 
Daz


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thing is, I wanted honest opinions. It isn't cheap at £27 so I wanted to know the bad and good. It is often my guide to buying what I do from referrals on here. If people censor what they say about a product it helps nobody. My car is black and some items don't look good on black cars. You only find this out by asking. Thanks Sean I appreciate the advice. I have done some other homework too and think it won't benefit my car if I am putting Fusso on. Again, thanks and apologies for how you were spoken to.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Admin cant read every post on DW its impossible but they catch on pretty quick when someone doesn't play well with others .From past experience people of a certain mind set and arrogance don't normally last long on here . 
Lijongtao Don't ever be bothered about asking questions on here its what makes this forum unique The knowledge base DW processes is amazing .I've never been steered wrong by another member, pro, or indeed the admin team . Its just that kind of place. 
Daz


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

lijongtao said:


> Thing is, I wanted honest opinions. It isn't cheap at £27 so I wanted to know the bad and good. It is often my guide to buying what I do from referrals on here. If people censor what they say about a product it helps nobody. My car is black and some items don't look good on black cars. You only find this out by asking. Thanks Sean I appreciate the advice. I have done some other homework too and think it won't benefit my car if I am putting Fusso on. Again, thanks and apologies for how you were spoken to.


You have done nothing wrong bud no need to apologise don't worry about it these thing's happen and this site is the best around for honest advice but if you want a CG product in liquid form to give gloss then look up blacklight i hope that help's :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

OK, a few things.

1) Keep it civil, voicing your opinion is fine (and welcomed) however argumentative or trolling posts will be removed. If you can't accept that someone's opinion is different from yours then perhaps a forum is not the place for you to discuss things.

2) *NEVER* apologise for asking a question! How else are you meant to learn??

3) If ANYONE has any issues or is unsure about posts etc PM one of the Mod/admins and we'll look into it! As previously stated we simply cannot spot every little thing that happens on the site (although we do try to), we therefore rely on PM or reported posts. There's nothing wrong with reporting a post and asking for a thread to looked at.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

To the OP (and for what it's worth) I tried Jetseal a few times and never got on with it, don't get me wrong the application was simple, the smell was good and the performance was good.......for a short period of time, then the performance didn't so-much go downhill but rather fell of a cliff.

Would I use it again, absolutely not.

Do I expect everyone to agree with this post? nope, does it matter that everyone agrees (or not) with it? Nope. What matters is finding a product that *YOU* like and one that works for you.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Jetseal is the best product since sliced bread...”So There”:lol:.SJ.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks all. Will give it a swerve for now. I am going gluten free anyway ;-)


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm in the Jetseal is pants camp. Doesn't deliver on its claims is the long and short of it. That Waxmode test posted earlier shows everything you need to know. 

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Right, you’ve had a friendly warning and it looks like it was ignored.
So, if the bickering continues i will delete this thread, your choice.


----------

